# Clear Lake & Plum Bayou in England AR 3/26



## who pooted? (Mar 29, 2010)

First time I've had the boat out in a year and a half due to the build and life getting in the way. Fished for about 3 hours each day. Caught five at Clear Lake on a jig on Friday the 26th. Then I spun a hub on my prop! Went trolling i.e. Minn Kota-ing Sunday the 29th due to the big motor going down and caught 3 on a Reaction Innovations Swamp Donkey. Had a big one (at least 4lb or more) hooked up then my braid popped and away went the bass with my Swamp Donkey which are discontinued and no longer available! Had to use a Spro Frog and missed three using it.
Clear Lake






Plum Bayou


----------



## who pooted? (Mar 29, 2010)

INSERT JOKES HERE! THE WORD FOR THE DAY WAS DINK. Just Happy to be fishing.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice job - sucks on loosing that swamp donkey - I have a few left and it is getting to the point where I am afraid to use them


----------



## jigster60 (Mar 30, 2010)

=D> =D> =D> Sweet......................Don't matter the size brotha that will come......At least ya got out and found ya some............................JIGGY


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 30, 2010)

I've heard some really good things about those swamp donkeys this spring.. I might have to pick some up


----------



## who pooted? (Mar 30, 2010)

Dyeguy,

Good luck on finding some Swamp Donkeys. The lure company Reaction Innovations who made them took them off the market a couple of years ago. They are only focusing on their hooks, hardware, and soft plastic lures. You'll have to look on ebay or craigslist now. I really prefer them over any other topwater frog. I've been using them for years and I've found they hold up better and have a greater hook up percentage. 

Capt. I've still got about 4 or 5 left that will only be used on special occasions now. Supposedly Reaction Innovations will one day start making them again, I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## jtreadway0129 (Apr 25, 2010)

where is clear lake in england? would like to go down and fish it. thanks


----------



## who pooted? (Apr 25, 2010)

440 East to England exit (HWY 165), turn right (South) onto 165, follow into England. Take a right at the stoplight where the Red Swamp restaurant is and follow it out for about 5 miles. You'll go past England Golf & Country Club and then the highway will start to make a sweeping turn to the right. In that curve there is a trailer on your left and you can launch there. There is a mailbox you put $5 dollars in and park in the persons yard. Good Luck!
Another spot past Clear Lake is Plum Bayou. You stay on the same highway (the one Clear Lake is on, I believe it's HWY 161) follow it for about 5 or 6 miles and on your left after a small concrete bridge there is a paved road that you follow to the ramp at Plum Bayou. This road will run parallel with Plum Bayou.


----------



## Zum (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice fishing.
Looks like a great spot....all them weeds,already.


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks like you had a good trip out! Thanks for the pics!


----------

